# Perdido River 10/15/11



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Well this year is the first year that I have not hunted opening day of bow season in Alabama since I started bow hunting when I was a kid. I decided to go bass fishing and it looks like that was a good decision. I got to the boat ramp at about 6:45 and fished until 11:30. The fish were not very active until about 8:15. For the first hour or so I had four short-strikes on a topwater popper but could not connect with any of them. From 8:15 until 9:45 I caught several bass and a couple of slot redfish on crankbaits. I also got broke off by two big redfish that would have pushed the upper limit of the slot. I would catch a bass on one cast and catch a redfish a couple of casts later and it was like that for about an hour and a half. All-in-all it was a great morning to be out on the water. All of the bass that I caught were 12" or less so I didn't take any pictures but they were still fun to catch. Here is a pic of the first redfish


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

great report,, nothing wrong with being on the water, i love to fish perdido bay/river


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Sequoiha said:


> great report,, nothing wrong with being on the water, i love to fish perdido bay/river


Yeah I just started fishing Perdido this year and I'm loving it. It seems like you can always catch a good variety of fish and those Perdido bass fight like crazy!!!


----------



## CAJUN (Oct 2, 2007)

where did you launch from?


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

CAJUN said:


> where did you launch from?


There is a public ramp in Seminole that I launch from. It's not far off hwy 90 right as you get into Seminole


----------

